
Easy Read versions of the UK political manifestos - DanBC
https://www.mencap.org.uk/get-involved/campaigning/general-election-2017/general-election-2017-easy-read-manifestos
======
sr2
Interesting reading the conservative party one, regarding their plans for
digital:

    
    
        Success and Security in a Digital Age
        Theresa May’s Conservatives will deliver
    
    
        - The world’s most dynamic digital economy
        Help digital businesses get the money,
        skills and people they need to succeed.
    
    
        - Safety for people’s data online
        There will be a new data protection law.
    
    
        - Safety for children online
        New rights to make social media
        companies delete information about
        young people as they turn 18.
        20
    
    
        - Digital government and public services
        To use data and digital technology to
        change school choices, local services
        and issues like planning and social
        care.
    
    
        - New rules for the digital economy
        This will be supported by a national
        ruling and an international partnership.
    
    
        - Security online
        There will be a lot of money spent on
        cyber security and stronger cyber
        standards for government and public
        services.

